# Trailer requirements



## single shot (Nov 18, 2004)

I am looking at replacing my 5'x8' since its showing some signs of rust in the frame tubes.  I am finding a couple flatbed trailers that I would put 2' sides on but I need some help. How do I know if the trailer is worth it and what the weight capacity is? Do I look at the axle, tongue or? My old trailer is an Ajax and all that info is on the trailer tag. I don't see tags on what I'm looking at but they seem solid. Any tip would be great.


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

You can start by checking the axle diameter & referencing against chart at the site below. 
www.etrailer.com/question18434.html


----------

